# looking for walleye



## letsfish (Apr 29, 2007)

im looking at finding some eyes, i live between mosquito, milton, and west branch. Where is the best place to go?


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Think they all hold ALOT of eyes but pending on if ya fish from boat or shore. Waders gettin em at Skeeter in the pm and trollers during the day but warmer weather comin in and so are the fish. Makes for a tough troll with so many standing in the water. Best bet is to watch the weather and fish after a couple warm nights. Should be able to get fish shallow anywere! Good luck and be careful. Water can be a good thing or bad thing.


----------

